# الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة



## candy shop (20 يوليو 2008)

الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة 




قال المسيح:"أنا هو الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء. إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد.والخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي الذي أبذله من أجل حياة العالم" ﴿يوحنا 6: 51﴾.


إنّ المسيح لم يقدم لنا طعاماً مادياً كالذي قدمه للجموع والذي كان مكوناً من أرغفة وسمك، لكنه قدَّم لنا جسده هو: "الخبز الذي أنا أعطي هو جسدي" باعتباره الخبز الحي الذي نزل من السماء، الخبز الذي يهب حياة أبدية لكل من يأكله، إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز يحيا إلى الأبد.


ومع أنَّ الخبز طعام أساسي وضروري لا يستغني عنه إنسان، إلا أنه "ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الإنسان بل بكل كلمة تخرج من فم الله" ﴿متى 4:4﴾، والمسيح هو كلمة الله المتجسد، المن السماوي الواهب حياة للعالم.


إنَّ المسيح بالنسبة لنا ليس مجرد إله نتعبد له، أو سيد نخضع له، أو معلم صالح نقتفي أثره، لكنه خبز حياتنا، وطعامنا اليومي، الطعام الذي به "نحيا ونتحرك ونوجد".


لقد قدم المسيح جسده لأجلنا، واجتاز هذا الجسد في جميع المراحل التي تجتاز فيها حبة الحنطة حتى تصبح خبزاً. فكما ينبغي أن تدفن حبة الحنطة وتتحلل أجزاؤها في التربة وتموت تماماً حتى يمكن أن تأتي بثمر كثير، هكذا فعل المسيح. لقد مات لكي يأتي بأولاد كثيرين إلى الملكوت. وكما ينبغي أن تطحن حبة الحنطة بين حجري الرحى، وتسحق سحقاً كاملاً، وتتحول إلى دقيق، هكذا سُحق المسيح بين حجري الغضب، غضب الله من فوق وغضب الإنسان من تحت، "وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا مسحوق لأجل آثامنا" ﴿إشعياء 53: 5﴾، وكما ينبغي أن يُمزج العجين ويُضرب، هكذا امتزج المسيح بالألم وضُرِب بعصا الناموس لأجلنا. وكما يوضع الخبز في النار حتى ينضج، هكذا الرب يسوع المسيح اجتاز نيران عدل الله فوق الصليب حتى يصبح جسده ﴿مأكل حق﴾ يهب حياة لكل من يأكله.

وما أعظم البركات التي يمتعنا بها هذا الخبز!!


نحن الأموات بالذنوب والخطايا، متى تناولنا هذا الخبز الحي، تدب فينا الحياة ونصبح أحياءً روحياً، وهذه الحياة لا تنتهي بانتهاء الجسد بل تستمر إلى الأبد، لإنه إن أكل أحد من هذا الخبز فإنه يحيا إلى الأبد. فالمسيح يهبنا الحياة بطريقتين.

﴿1﴾ بموته وقيامته لأجلنا: باعتباره كحبة الحنطة، إذ مات ودُفن وسُحق ومن ثم قام لأجلنا.

﴿2﴾ وبحياته فينا: لأنه لا يقيمنا من قبور خطايانا فحسب، ولا يشبع جوعنا فقط، لكنه يمدّنا بحياة مستمرة. 

إنَّ الأكل منه يعطي حياة أبدية، وإن ثبتنا فيه، يثبت هو فينا، فتتقوى وتتشدد حياتنا الروحية.


إنَّ المسيح يقدم نفسه لكل إنسانٍ، سواء كان غنياً أم فقيراً، متعلماً أم جاهلاً، رجلاً أم امرأة، خاطئاً أم متديناً. يستطيع رغيف الخبز أن يشبع جسد الجائع لساعات قليلة يشعر بعدها بالجوع مرة أخرى; لكن يسوع، خبز الحياة، يُشبع النفس إلى الأبد. فلا تعود تشعر بالجوع والحرمان.


لا تحاول أن تشبع نفسك بأطعمة الجسد وملذات العالم، فهذه كلها وإن كانت تشبع جسدك لكن هيهات لها أن تشبع نفسك وروحك.


علينا أن نثق في قوته وقدرته، وصدق مواعيده، وأنه يهبنا الحياة الأبدية، وقادر أن يحفظنا ويسدد كل احتياجاتنا. إنّ الذي أشبع الآلاف بخبزات الشعير يستطيع أن يشبعنا نحن أيضاً، وفتاتة واحدة من مائدة يسوع أنفع لنا من كل كنوز العالم.


ما أعظم الفرق بين أطعمة العالم وبين خبز الحياة!! نقرأ في الكتاب المقدس عن الابن الضال الذي ترك بيت الأب وذهب إلى كورة بعيدة حيث بذَّر ماله بعيش مسرف، فابتدأ يحتاج وكان يشتهي أن يملأ بطنه من الخرنوب الذي كانت الخنازير تأكله، فلم يعطه أحد. هذه هي النتيجة الحتمية للارتداد والضلال بعيداً عن بيت الآب.


لكن لما رجع إلى نفسه، وتذكر حالته الأولى في بيت أبيه والأطعمة الفاخرة التي كان يتمتع بها، وعندما أيقن خطورة مصيره إذا استمر في الكورة البعيدة وأنه سوف يهلك جوعاً، قام وذهب راجعاً معترفاً بخطئه وعدم استحقاقه، فقبله أبوه فرحاً مسروراً وقال لعبيده: قدموا العجل المسمَّن ﴿لوقا 15: 11-24﴾. ما أعظم الفرق بين خرنوب الخنازير والعجل المسمن!! ليتنا نحذر طريق الكورة البعيدة ونقنع ببركة الوجود الدائم في بيت الآب السماوي حيث الرعاية والشبع الكامل.


فإن كان المسيح قد قدم جسده لأجلنا، أفلا ينبغي أن نقدم نحن أجسادنا ذبيحة حية مقدسة مرضية لله؟ ﴿رومية 12: 1﴾. ألا ينبغي أن نشكره على خبز الحياة، العطية التي لا يعبَّر عنها؟ ألا ينبغي أن نأكل من هذا الجسد ونتمم الوصية: إن لم تأكلوا جسد ابن الإنسان وتشربوا دمه فليس لكم حياة فيكم؟ ﴿يوحنا 6: 53﴾. ألا ينبغي أن نخبر كلما أكلنا من هذا الخبز بموت الرب إلى أن يجيء؟ ﴿1كورنثوس 11: 26﴾.


"بعرق وجهك تأكل خبزاً" ﴿تكوين3: 19﴾. هذا هو حكم الله على الإنسان بسبب العصيان منذ بدء الخليقة. إننا نكدّ ونشقى للحصول على لقمة العيش، لكن يسوع يمنحنا ما هو أبقى من الطعام البائد. الطعام الذي إن أكله الإنسان لا يجوع أبداً. كيف؟ 

__________________

منقول​


----------



## رفيق حبيب (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*

اومن اومن اومن ربنا يديم استحقاقنا له ولايحرم من هذا الاستتحقاق احد لانه لا رجاء لمن كان محروم منه شكرا لتعبك يا اختى


----------



## فيبى 2010 (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*

_موضوع جميل اوى اوى ياكاندى

ربنا يعوضك​_


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*



رفيق حبيب قال:


> اومن اومن اومن ربنا يديم استحقاقنا له ولايحرم من هذا الاستتحقاق احد لانه لا رجاء لمن كان محروم منه شكرا لتعبك يا اختى



شكرااااااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## candy shop (21 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> _موضوع جميل اوى اوى ياكاندى
> 
> ربنا يعوضك​_



ميرسى اوى يا فيبى يا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## happy angel (21 يوليو 2008)

ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## candy shop (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*



happy angel قال:


> ميرسى اوى ياكاندى على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتشجيعك المستمر

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (28 يوليو 2008)

شكرا الموضوع رائع


----------



## candy shop (28 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*



مسيحي و أفتخر قال:


> شكرا الموضوع رائع



شكراااااااااااااااااا لمشاركتك الجميله

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ماندي 

الرب ينور  دربك  ​


----------



## amjad-ri (8 أغسطس 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> شكرا ماندي
> 
> الرب ينور  دربك  ​



اسف  كاندي​


----------



## candy shop (8 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: الخبز الحي يسوع خبز الحياة*



amjad-ri قال:


> اسف  كاندي​



عادى يا امجد مفيش اى داعى للاسف ابدا

كلك زوق ربنا يباركك​


----------

